# 4GB Arbeitsspeicher wieviele Adressleitungen?



## Spranta (23. November 2006)

Hallo

wen ich maximal 4GB Arbeitsspeicher nutzen kann wieviele Adressleitungen brauche ich dafür? Und gibt es eine Formel um die es auszurechen.
Thx im vorraus


Gruß
Spranta


----------

